# Carry on luggage



## El Capitan (14/12/14)

Morning all. I'm finally starting to come to grips with my Reo, but as someone that believes in backups (and backups of backups) I have a question. I currently have backup batteries and bottles, but what else do the more experienced Reonauts take with them for a day trips, weekend trips and week trips? My concern is specifically around the Reomiser and potentially popping the coil and then being up poo creek.


----------



## Silver (14/12/14)

Hi @El Capitan 

Good question. Backups are essential

Forunately i seldom go out the house without two Reos
I have not yet had a problem in six months, but something still makes me take a second device. At least i have two flavours. 
If you dont have a second reo, I strongly suggest taking another fully loaded device and spare coil as a backup. 

Other things that could go wrong with the Reo
- you could collapse the spring if there is a short. So a spare spring and a screwdriver to put it in would be required
- obviously, the coil could snap, so you need your wire, mandrel, screwdriver and wicking material
- you could burn your cotton/wicking material, which would require a change

But this is just a short list, maybe the others will add. 

My view is still to have a total complete backup device. Just in case something goes wrong that you cant fix. I am more than happy with my Evod1 and a spare coil, paired with the MVP. I could vape on that only for a day or two if I had to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ESH (14/12/14)

As the Scout motto goes "Be Prepared".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/12/14)

For day trips I usually pack both reos in with me. Each loaded with a different flavour and a few back up bottles loaded accordingly. 

Then I make sure to take 2 of each battery with me. Just in case, you never know when you might need a fully charged one. 
Then I also pack a pre-prwpared coil and wick that I can just put into either of the reos. And then a little screw driver in case I need to use the backup wick. 

Wkend or week away. I just pack as much of my goodies as i possibly can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/12/14)

In my 15 months+ with Reos and some extended travel I have yet to pop a coil or collapse a spring. 
Should you travel with only one Reo, coiling material and tools are a must *or* a spare coiled and wicked atomizer. And batteries and charger of course. And juice. Plus a backup device as @Silver recommends. 
Do not put the sharp tools in you carry on luggage - ask me.

Trust you are enjoying the Reo. Anxiously awaiting your before and after pictures?


----------

